# Showing Some DTG Shirts We Did for A Festivals



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Early LAST month we did our very FIRST show (A Wine Festival) using shirts printed from our Direct To Garment Printer the BROTHER GT-541.

We didn't create a lot of different designs because we had never done a show with a theme (where you make shirts that feature that theme) therefore we decided to be conservative. To our surprise we sold more than we thought we would. 

I've attached a picture to this post for you to see.

The design in the keychain was supposed to be the "official shirt design" but we decided to go with the first image and just use the keychain design on caps and in keychains.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Printchic,

Nice job. I really like the colors on the t-shirt design from the keychain. Nice move in removing the background colors on the keychain. I am sure that would have taken much more ink to do. Congrats on your success. I will be doing a Karate Tournament on Saturday morning. Hoping for similar success.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Printchic
Did you do the keychains or did you have them done?

Congrats on the wine festival
Teresa


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

martinwoods said:


> Hi Printchic
> Did you do the keychains or did you have them done?


I printed the designs off myself and inserted into the keychains (they are clear snap together) type.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Angela, welcome back 

The t-shirts look great! I really like how the keychain turned out as well. Where did you get the snap together chains? That's a neat idea.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Hey Angela, welcome back


Hi Rodney,

Haven't had much time to post lately biz is picking up  



> The t-shirts look great! I really like how the keychain turned out as well. Where did you get the snap together chains? That's a neat idea.




You can find some inexpensive ones here;

I also sell some that are a bit higher quality (not trying to self promote).


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

At what price did you sell the key chains? Did they sell well? Awesome job on the shirts!!


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Natitown said:


> At what price did you sell the key chains? Did they sell well? Awesome job on the shirts!!


Hi Natitown,

I sold the Keychains for $2 at the festival which is not what we would normally sell them for it. They were 2" x 3" (sort of large) we just wanted to get them out of our stock. So i printed up a design and inserted them inside that size. On a regular basis we would have sold them for about $4-5. 

The first day it rained so we only sold a few things. The 2nd day we may have sold 1 or 2. On a good note we got a request for wholesale pricing on doing them for one of the wine companies. 

Next time we will have a hanging display for them so that they get seen more. They were out shadowed by the shirts and caps beside them laying on the table.

The good thing is we only lost the "cost of paper" as those that didn't sell we just unsnap them, pull out the paper and use them again on a different design.

So it's only the few cents for the paper.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey Printchic,
Brian said to ask you about canvas.
Do you print on canvas and if so anything special I need to know and where is the best place to buy the canvas?

Thanks for all your help


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi,

I have tried printing on canvas with the Brother GT-541

http://www.inkjetgarmentprinters.com/forums/viewtopic.php?highlight=canvas&t=1775

I used this type of canvas which is made for watercolors. I figure if they can paint on canvas with watercolors we could do it with our machine. Since my test others have tried using that canvas type and this link it to the photo they shared of the type of canvas i used. I got mine from micheal's craft store

http://www.inkjetgarmentprinters.com/forums/viewtopic.php?highlight=canvas&t=2247

All i did was turn the ink level down to about 4 and printed. I then put it under the heat press for a several seconds (no contact) but close as possible. I then lift the press so that the canvas could cool down and then would apply heat again. I did this several times until the canvas was dry but not to long each time to melt/damage the canvas. Oh and i set the press to about 400 degrees. But it really just needs to be have heat over the canvas until it dries.

I didn't apply any coating. Now i forgot to print "uni-directional" so i got slight banding.

Also, I had to "remove the platen and put a "16 x 20 cardboard" as the holder. I put something under each side to hold the card board up and put the canvas on it. You need something that is not as thick as the current platen but can lift the canvas up as much as possible.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

printchic said:


> Hi Rodney,
> 
> Haven't had much time to post lately biz is picking up
> 
> ...


Do you know is anyone makes any that would fit a business card?


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Printchic, how were you able to promote the tshirts for the wine festival? Did you create for the festival promoters to sell or were you selling these tsrhits?

Sometimes events will not allow you to print and sell anything which may refer to the event which you are selling at so that they are able to sell and promote the event themselves.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Ujudgnme2 said:


> Printchic, how were you able to promote the tshirts for the wine festival? Did you create for the festival promoters to sell or were you selling these tsrhits?
> 
> Sometimes events will not allow you to print and sell anything which may refer to the event which you are selling at so that they are able to sell and promote the event themselves.


I cant speak for Angela but on her shirt sample photos on the lead post it reads "Official Shirts".


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Cool another semi local type.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> I cant speak for Angela but on her shirt sample photos on the lead post it reads "Official Shirts".


 
Thank you...I figured it was something I missed.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Ujudgnme2 said:


> Printchic, how were you able to promote the tshirts for the wine festival? Did you create for the festival promoters to sell or were you selling these tsrhits?
> 
> Sometimes events will not allow you to print and sell anything which may refer to the event which you are selling at so that they are able to sell and promote the event themselves.


 
We sold items at two different type festivals, shirts, buttons, mugs etc. and nobody said we couldn't

Might be different where you are but we didn't have any problems


----------

